# Tiny beautiful Frankfurt



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

With only 660k inhabitants it is quite small compared to other cities throughout the world. 

Credits by fotocommunity and www.roehrich.privat.t-online.de





















































































































To be continued,...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Cute little city.


----------



## Clay Hefner (May 31, 2008)

FFM is butt-ugly imo, but thanks for the photos


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice city !!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Mighty impressive! Are all old buildings new builds?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

SuomiPoika said:


> Mighty impressive! Are all old buildings new builds?


No, surely not. Although the majority of old buildings was bombed during WWII.
























:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Frankfurt its a great city indeed :cheers:


----------



## Clay Hefner (May 31, 2008)

SuomiPoika said:


> Mighty impressive! Are all old buildings new builds?


In the old town, pretty much.
the old town of Frankfurt was virtually annihilated in 1944. Only the late 19th/early 20th century stone houses survived in good shape.

Of the half-timbered buildings that dominated the old town center (up to 2000), only ONE survived the war.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2525211103/

Eight wooden buildings have been reconstructed since : The row of houses you can see on the b&w picture above (1980s) and the Goethehaus (rebuilt soon after WW2).
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2040383492/

other noteworthy reconstructions (though not from scratch) include the gothic Stone House
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...nernes_Haus2.jpg&filetimestamp=20061008194514

the gothic Canvas House
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Frankfurt_Am_Main-Leinwandhaus-Gegenwart.jpg

the southern part of the Saalhof court
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Saalhof-2007.jpg&filetimestamp=20070607174049

the old library
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Alte_Stadtbibliothek,_Frankfurt,_SO.jpg

soon finished: the Thurn und Taxis Palais
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...Taxis_Modell.jpg&filetimestamp=20060418115812


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Wonderful! I love to see old and well preserved buildings mixed with the modern skyscrapers.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

thx Skyline_FFM, wonderful pics


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes the city center looks pretty much post war style. Even though there are some truly nice corners and even though many buildings are not the most beautiful ones, the center feels comfortable somehow. 

It seems the area around the opera is getting a really neat place currently. 

That was my impression at least.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

This looks amazing! Beautiful skyline. Love the picture at the end with the contrast of the old church steeple and the skyscraper spire.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

I like Frankfurt. Always have. It can be a bit cold, but its compact and yet metropolitan feeling is a nice kombinazion !!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info and links Clay. The Germans are doing a really good job reconstructing buildings lost in the world.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Clay Hefner said:


> FFM is butt-ugly imo, but thanks for the photos


Don't know why so many Germans say this? Compared to other German cities perhaps in their mind but I liked it a lot.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

germans like historic cities - the small town feel to it. they don't like skyscrapers, highways, airports, the whole corporate image ...

frankfurt will soo cater for the people living in the past aswell ... they're reconstructing the old town ...

personally I think this view is much more interesting and exciting, than the view of munich, hanover, stuttgart, cologne or most cities in germany ...











but thats just me :lol:


----------



## Clay Hefner (May 31, 2008)

...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Frankfurt is amazing. No, no... impressive.


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Frankfurt isn't tiny, by any means. The metro area has over 4 million people. That's about the size of Sydney, Australia. Definitely the best skyline in Europe, well that may change when Moscow is done building up.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Franky said:


> Frankfurt isn't tiny, by any means. The metro area has over 4 million people. That's about the size of Sydney, Australia. Definitely the best skyline in Europe, well that may change when Moscow is done building up.


Well, but Frankfurt's metropolitan area is quite different from most other metro areas. Frankfurt's consist of many patchy suburban communities that are scattered around with 4 or so being the bigger ones. For them to come up with 4 million or so inhabitants they must be extending the metro area very far out to include many isolated communities. When you have such a discontinuous metro area one doesn't feel like they are in a major metro area but rather in a small-to-mid-sized metro area with several nearby historical villages and small towns or new satellite cities/bedroom communities. So although Frankfurt's metro area may reach 4 (some even put it higher), I don't think it should be likened to a very big city like Sydney, because Sydney-proper is contiguous and Frankfurt-metro is not.


----------

